# Liberty University Snowflex in Virginia



## bigbro0611 (Jul 15, 2011)

So i was gonna go to liberty sometime soon to try snowboarding on snowflex. I was wondering if anyone has been here or has been on snowflex at all,and how it compares to snow,and also how soft is it compared to snow?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

never done it if I ever get out in that area on a vacation I"m gonna try it.

I hear it is much like football astro turf. Some padding not much give, much harder hit then soft snow, not as bad as icey snow.

Take pics and let us know how it is....


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been to Liberty, Snowflex is nothing like astroturf. Its very much like the bottom of a stiff scrub brush, But it's soft too. The mountain is cushioned with padding . There's not a lot of grip so it's a lot like riding icy snow but soft like corduroy. Wear snow gear cuz bare skin will be removed if you slip out


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I guess I was meaning like football turf there is some padding but not much. Giving what can be jarring impact, like from football turf. 
again, I haven't riden it, but have been slammed on football turf.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

it's about as soft as a gymnastics floor, that's about the best I can compare it to


----------

